# Missing Border Collie on Ben Nevis



## jenp (Jul 16, 2008)

I've just seen a tweet from the Border Collie Rescue folk - there's a missing border collie (Romany) on Ben Nevis. If anyone is in the area can they keep an eye out for her?

Border Collie Rescue - Lost Romany

The story is so sad - her owner just died and she and her sister (both elderly) were being brought in for re-homing. But beforehand they were taken up the mountain to scatter their owner's ashes and she got lost.

She's an old girl, she needs help


----------



## gillie (Sep 29, 2008)

jenp said:


> I've just seen a tweet from the Border Collie Rescue folk - there's a missing border collie (Romany) on Ben Nevis. If anyone is in the area can they keep an eye out for her?
> 
> Border Collie Rescue - Lost Romany
> 
> ...


Bless her! I saw it on Twitter too and am posting everywhere I can think of! She must be so sad! Fingers crossed she is found soon  
Gillie
x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope she's found soon


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

ooh how sad.. hope they find her...xx


----------

